# Buying A Turbo'd 200sx - NEED HELP!!



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Okay, I'll be doing research for the rest of the night since i'm looking at the car tomorrow morning.

I found a 98 200SX SE-R that evidently has "forced induction." The car is turbo'd basically.

I haven't owned a turbo'd car before and I was wondering what sort of things I should look for. I believe they are adult owners and don't abuse the car. It's a 3rd car since the husband has a company car and the wife drives an SUV. Normal signs of abuse should be pretty obvious, but what sort of things should I look for when driving? Surging? Bad idle? No push from the turbo? The wife told me she had gotten a couple of speeding tickets in it.

I'm assuming that if I check the VIN the engine should match up, if the turbo was added properly. 

How about a name brand on the SR20DET turbo? Is it a Garrett? Or would it say Nissan. I'm not completely Nissan clueless. Just a little "turbo" clueless that's all...

Thanks in advance!!
Carlos


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The fact that its turbo could mean a couple of things. One, the vin one the engine might not match up with the car if they swapped a turbo engine into the car (Bluebird, Avenir, Pulsar GTIR.) If they ran on the stock block, then there are 2 paths which they might have taken. One is to run the parts off the already turbo engines and the other is to get custom parts (i.e. hotshot.) The turbos are usually Garrets, with the stock turbos being Garret t25s on the 1st 2 engines and T28 on the GTIR. Most turbo kits also use Garret turbos, but some guys are running other companies (Frank Orozco is running an turbo from innovative turbo systems, but the Garret t3/to4 series is the most common on aftermarket kits.)

Oh yeah, things you should check for. Boost leaks would be nice, ask the compression ratio of the pistons (would give you a good knowledge of what the person has done to the car,) any kind of damage to the turbo itself (shaft play, foreign object in impeller blade, etc.) Ask what kind of engine management they're running also. A JWT ECU or a Standalone would be a positive answer, just AFC I would be a little iffy on, and stock I would run from. Also, if they say that they're running the JDM ECU, don't believe them, as OBD2 cars can't run them (as far as I know.) Basically, you should ask what mods have been done to the car, since usually only pretty serious tuners go to the length to turbo their car. And of course, take it to your mechanic just in case. They'll find out the little things that you probably missed which may save you at the end. You should also ask them why they're selling the car. It would be hard for me, much like parting with a child. Hope I've been of help


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info vodka! That's some great data to have on hand. Maybe to add to my original message:

They purchased the car "turbo'd" from a dealership. I'm planning on asking which dealership and then getting in touch with the dealer to see what info they still have on hand about the car.

They're moving to South Dakota. That's the reason for getting rid of the car. They already have two daily drivers and it pretty much just sits all week.

If I really like how things look I'll take it to my local Nissan dealership and have them give it a once over. They've already saved me once!

Any other info anyone could provide would be a huge help!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

clsindustries said:


> *
> They purchased the car "turbo'd" from a dealership.*


Do you mean new? If they told you that they bought the car new and it was turbocharged, then they are lying to you. 
It would surprise me if someone sold/traded in a turbo'd car back to a dealership. With a car like that, I would think you could get a lot more money with a private sale. It doesnt mean it couldnt happen, just surprises me.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Buying an already boosted 200sx.. Well that could be a good thing, or a bad thing. Have you looked at the car? I can assure the dealership didn't do the kit. Not trying to take away from this forum, but I think you will find more answers to your questions on the SR forum.

http://www.sr20deforum.com

There's a full turbo section, and there's some REALLY good/smart guys over there when it comes to boost.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Okay, well I looked at the car. Problemo uno? It was an AUTOMATIC!!?! Who puts a turbo on an automatic?

Anyways, I looked over the car and the interior and everything looks great. The outside of the car, paint and all looks great.

The car was purchased from the dealership, used. So they weren't telling me it was bought new with turbo. I knew that didn't exist.

Anways, if anyone's in the Seattle area. Lookup the 97 200SX SE-R in the Autotrader. They want $$7000 for the car. Most of you guys would be better off with a turbo engine than me.

Thanks for your help though! I'm saving all the info for future reference.

Carlos


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Oddly enough, there is a guy on this forum who put a turbo on an automatic. James, show yourself!!!!

Playin around man, once upon a time I had a turboed auto Eclipse GS-T, so I can't playahate


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

85% of JDM TT Soarers are auto. 
Auto is good for straight drag racing.


----------

